

Please review my realestate site: hunting4house.com - secgeek
http://hunting4house.com
hi,<p>i just launched this site.please provide me your feedback.
Thanks,
======
raju
Hi there!

I looked over your site briefly, and have a few comments -

1\. Overall, the site a slight cluttered feel to it. I am not sure I can put
my finger on it, but you need to reconsider your fonts and white spacing

2\. You have the "Contact Realtor - Realtor - Listings" next to a property,
but I am not sure where you were going with the styling. It looks like an
incomplete box, and the text does not flow well around it. Consider some
margins

3\. Your search seems to have an issue. There is a listed house in Pune, but
when I search in all Maharashtra, I get no listings. Shouldn't the Pune
listing show up?

4\. At the top of each tab, it always says, "You are here Home" no matter what
tab you are on.

5\. Your theme is very confusing. You seem to have nice shiny reflective
Web2.0 divs on the left hand side, while your right side are flat grey
sections. Whats with that?

6\. Most importantly, what differentiates your site from other housing sites
out there? Maybe I missed it, but its not very apparent to me, and I am not
sure it will be apparent to others...

Hope this helps.

Good luck.

